
Transgender Today – Karen Topham - wglb
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/projects/storywall/transgender-today/stories/karen-topham
======
zxcvcxz
>I knew in an instant that any hope my 12-year-old mind had of the transition
it had longed for since it could comprehend the difference between the sexes
was hopeless, and that I would never be able to talk to my mother about the
most important thing in my universe.

First of all, this was when the person was 12 (the 60's), not today. Secondly
the LGBTQ community speaks of being tolerant of all cultures, you have to take
into account that the authors mother was probably raised that way from birth
and that perhaps given sometime her mind could be changed.

I'm not really sure what this particular article has to do with anything
related to what's discussed on this message board. To me it seems like outside
of the LGBTQ community its self, the technology sector is the most accepting
of their culture. It's extremely rare that I ever see people who actually
don't like/accept LGBTQ in any community.

The technology sector is _clearly not_ anti-LGBTQ or anti-women or anti-black.
So why then do words like "racist" and "misogynist" get thrown around
constantly? To me it seems like there is a small group of people attempting to
control the narrative of conversations and arguments by making up arbitrary
rules about how your culture is wrong (and therefore racist) and should
assimilate to their culture, which requires extreme devotion to their rules
(which actually don't exist).

~~~
rabbyte
I've been working in technology for almost 30 years. I've seen racists,
misogynists, homophobes, transphobes; bigots of every shape, size, and color.
To think of any community as wholly privileged and safe from ignorance is
arrogance. Even people within the LGBTQ community have hateful or degrading
points of view. You are not separate from this, we're all part of this, and
right now your using your voice to say there's no problem. Your experiences
are not the experiences of others.

------
tribeofone
what does this have to do with Hacking News?

~~~
Fastidious
I guess it is something someone might find interesting, or worth of reading.
HN is not only about hacking. If you are not interested (I am not, for
example), simply pass.

